# Wanted: Kauai for 1 night (March 20)



## Chrispee (Mar 15, 2015)

We just booked a last-minute trip to Kauai and need one night of accommodations on March 20th.  I know it's a long shot, but thought I'd throw it out there in case someone is checking out early or has a studio they're not using. In the meantime, I'll try my hand at priceline gambling


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2015)

We stay at Kauai Beach Resort managed by Aqua - beautiful place, near airport, and reasonably priced:  http://www.aquaresorts.com/hotels/aqua-kauai-beach-resort/?gclid=CJuc3vqRq8QCFY2TfgodkDIAWQ


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation Denise, my sister's family actually stayed there for one night on our last trip to Kauai and it looked like a great resort for the price.  I couldn't help myself from priceline bidding though and ended up with the Marriott Courtyard at Coconut Beach.  Looks nice and reviews well, but I'll report back after the trip!


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 21, 2015)

Stayed at the Marriott Cortyard at Coconut Beach last night.  Pleased to say that it was very good value for the price (pricelined at $111 + taxes/fees).  I would say that the room was slightly nicer than the rooms at the Kauai Beach Resort, but the pool and other amenity areas are not quite as good.  Honestly, I'd be happy to stay at either hotel.  It's hard to review last night's stay objectively since I'm writing this from the lanai of a 4th floor ocean front unit at the Kauai Lagoons.


----------

